# W2 Level at Afan Valley



## Angelfishsolo (18 Feb 2011)

After a conversation with a mate last night we decided to tackle not one but two routes at the Afan MTB Centre. The Wall and Whites level - Known as W2. I am confident about most of it but the final descent (not even the black route( has me slightly concerned). I ride a 100mm travel Hard-tail. It got me around the Wall with problems only on the "graveyard" section. Anyone out there done W2 and if so have I bitten off more than I can chew?


----------



## spence (18 Feb 2011)

Not ridden it as the W2 but have done both The Wall and Whites Levels many times individually (both on the sameday by just riding up the valley) and you've go nothing to worry about. It's all doable on a 100mm HT and less.

You do not have to do the Black as it just brings you back up the fire road to where it starts.

Have fun.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Feb 2011)

Thank you very much indeed mate. One question. Did you manage the Graveyard on a Hard-tail? as I am convinced you need a full sus to do it lol


spence said:


> Not ridden it as the W2 but have done both The Wall and Whites Levels many times individually (both on the sameday by just riding up the valley) and you've go nothing to worry about. It's all doable on a 100mm HT and less.
> 
> You do not have to do the Black as it just brings you back up the fire road to where it starts.
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## spence (18 Feb 2011)

I've failed and cleared it on both. It's technique, attitude and a lot of luck rather than the type of bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Feb 2011)

Cheers mate. You have put my mind at rest. 


spence said:


> I've failed and cleared it on both. It's technique, attitude and a lot of luck rather than the type of bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Feb 2011)

Well we started late (about 12:00pm) and only managed about 20 miles of the route. I still have it in my sites though


----------



## Gingerbloke (26 Feb 2011)

Did it on the 12th Dec starting from the Whites end, loved it. 
I ride a Cube Reaction 100mm Hardtail and cleared the whole route!! It was -8 degrees when we left the car park and took us a total of 5.5 hrs, but loved every minute of it and would do it again quite happily!


----------

